# Homedepot DWC Bucket



## Iron Emmett (Sep 5, 2012)

Has any seen these buckets from homedepot?

I dont grow hydroponic anymore and i always made my own DWC buckets, but im kind of shocked/impressed that they are selling something like this and its inexpensive considering the gouging hydro stores usually tack on to the price.



hxxp://www.homedepot.com/Outdoors-Garden-Center-Planters-Accessories-Planter-Accessories/h_d1/N-5yc1vZbx5w/R-203124373/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051#.UEeJ5pb1qPM


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 5, 2012)

yeah Ive seen them...only available online here I think


thanks for sharing

:48:


----------



## Budders Keeper (Sep 27, 2012)

I figure the way things are going out here in Cali, it's only a matter of time before home improvement stores start carrying "advanced" growing supplies. There is a bunch of money in it, and IMO would be a very easy way to improve their bottom line.

Just like the saying goes... The ones who made most of the money in the gold rush were the people selling picks and shovels.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Oct 27, 2012)

Yea it a lot cheaper to make your own set-up thou.


----------



## Locked (Oct 27, 2012)

That's insane that they sell that at Home Depot. Like Flyin said, I think you can still build one yourself for less.


----------

